

SQL 2 jOOQ – a free SQL parser to help migrating to jOOQ - lukaseder
http://www.jooq.org/doc/3.3/manual/tools/sql2jooq/

======
James_Wang
I'm glad to know that General SQL Parser is helpful in sql2jooq.

